# Just a couple Riley & Piggy pics from today



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

I freakin' love this little guy! Being Mr. Photogenic today.... been taking lessons from Piggy apparently, lol











We had gone over to South Mountain State Park today for a little walk through the woods, and some socialization work for Riley... and some walking therapy for Piggys arthritis in her hip



















Didn't have Piper with us today.... she was at home snoozing. Trying to do just one of them at a time + Piggy when working on the socialization stuff.... I'll have some more of Piper later on


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

It is so hard to believe that Riley is that same skeletal puppy you found last year. He is so healthy and handsome now. That looks like an awesome place to walk.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> It is so hard to believe that Riley is that same skeletal puppy you found last year. He is so healthy and handsome now. That looks like an awesome place to walk.


Thanks!! Yea he's definitely come a loooooong ways for sure!! I'm very proud of all of them, while still not perfect they've certainly come full circle and aren't even close to the same dogs they were when I found them. Did you see where they got their CGC's?? Starting at post #35....

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/13724-some-pics-my-3-furry-kiddos-long-lots-pics-4.html



And yea Rileys facial expressions have definitely changed a lot too! hahah


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad everything is going well. I will have to read over that post when I have more time. I think I may have missed it the first time.


----------

